# Home made kayack truck rack?



## Hannibal

Hey guys. I am looking for an idea on a homemade rack for my truck. I have a 2004 Dodge Ram 4x4 quad cab. This idea would also be used to help my buddy out who is trying to transport a 14' canoe. 

I can haul mine on short trips in the bed with a couple feet of overhang. No big issue except on long trips, I like to use a rear hitch mounted rod/cooler rack. 

I already have the foam blocks to place on the roof (I don't own a roof rack from the factory) but it makes me a touch uneasy (especially on long hauls at Interstate speeds). 

I was thinking of utilizing the wall wells on the side of the truck bed. The ones people used to (and still do) use 2x4's to build fencing/walls to extend the height of their bed. 

I would think building a simple frame (would have to be 2x3's I believe due to well sizes) off 4 posts connected around the top would work. On the supporting beams (front and back), you could run a 2x3 on both the front and back side of the supporting posts. Everything could be tied together with large washers and wingnuts so it's removable. A couple well placed holes would allow for tight strapping and you could also utilize the other side for a rod rack for carrying your 10-14' rods without breaking them down. 

Granted, it seems like I have an idea in mind but has anyone seen anything that would be equivellent? I am just not interested in dropping $400-$500 on a new roof rack. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## J_Lannon

2X3 's work well. I transported a Kayak from Virginia Beach to Rumford Maine last year using the very same thing. I used the 2 front and rear holes and had a rack system.


----------



## Coast'n

I made one out of treated 4X4's and 2X4's. It has room for two kayaks on top and has my rod tube attached to the side. It sits in a 6 or 8ft bed. It has held up for several week long trips. I assembled it with bolts but if I had to do it over I would glue and screw. Bolts will allow too much give and it will creak. I though I would take mine appart but have not at this point.


http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u82/kzgm7m/Picture018.jpg


----------



## J_Lannon

Coast'n said:


> I made one out of treated 4X4's and 2X4's. It has room for two kayaks on top and has my rod tube attached to the side. It sits in a 6 or 8ft bed. It has held up for several week long trips. I assembled it with bolts but if I had to do it over I would glue and screw. Bolts will allow too much give and it will creak. I though I would take mine appart but have not at this point.
> 
> 
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u82/kzgm7m/Picture018.jpg


Thats some serious timber supporting those kayaks buddy!  It must have turned some heads going down the road eh? Looks cool.


----------



## mud

contact Shooter him and catman custom make racks


----------



## Soaked

I have two ideas although I haven't tried either;

1. someone posted some pics a month or two ago of a rack he had made by a muffler shop out of exhaust tubing. Looked clean and professional.

2. Electrical conduit (steel galvanized) It can be bent cleanly (with the right tools), Home Depot carries a lot of it along with a bunch of fittings to do anything you want with it. 

I just put my yak in the back of my truck with the tailgate down. It's nice because I don't have to lift or turn it over when I launch. This way I can rig everything up in the garage rods and all and just slide it into the water when I get there. 

I think the conduit would be a good idea though. That stuff is strong, fairly light, and cheap. I have made a lot of things out of it like clothes racks, etc.


----------



## RAYTOG

If You Lived Closer, I'd Give You The One I Made For My Old Truck. 2x4's With Eye Bolts On The Corners. Worked Great.


----------



## bbcroaker

Hey I live closer but I don't need a rack.
I just throw mine in back o the truck an go :fishing:


----------

